
Guido will never allow a `compose` function in python - n-s-f
https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-ideas/2015-May/033491.html
======
informatimago
Python, the programming language that makes you a programmer not better than
Guido Von Rossum.

No wonder he's considered a god by Python programmers...

What a sham!

